# How long



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

OH HOW LONG, HOW LONG. Just a little while longer the air will be gettin crisper the days shorter and the horns bigger. Cant wait but i have to.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Saw a nice one in velvet yesterday.


----------

